# Creation Kingcut CA630 - Its gone mad!!



## Suze430 (May 10, 2010)

Im not sure if ive gone mad or my cutter has! Ive been trying to get my cutter to print onto paper using the pen nib, ive never used a cutter before, im using a MAC and have all the drivers installed, im using Inkscape, saving as vectors and opening in Signcut to send to the cutter.

The first time i tried to cut something it just kept shooting the paper out of the back, and if i got the paper in quick enough id get half of my slogan. Well, ive attempted it again tonight, this time just with the letter F, and again it shot the paper out of the back. 

I thought id try and experiment and i fed the paper in through the front of the cutter, it moved the paper slightly and then printed my F, i nearly fell over at that point. Then i pressed something by accident on the menu, so leaving the paper in i turned it off and on again, and sent the F and it didnt move the paper it just printed it. Now im sooo confused, its like my cutter is doing everything backwards!!

The menu screen now says:
KINGCUT 0.00
CA630 16.5

Is it something to do with the screen saying 16.5, and what does 16.5 actually mean! Thanks.

I need a superstar to help me.......PLEASE!!


----------



## Suze430 (May 10, 2010)

I finally know what ive been doing wrong! When i was feeding the paper into the cutter instead of lifting the pinchers up and then putting them down when the paper was inplace, i was using the arrow buttons on the cutter to get the paper where i wanted it, i guess thats why it kept shooting the paper out of the back. Im so relieved i might be able to start making some t shirt designs now. 

I do have another question, though, i would still like to know what the 16.5 means on the menu bar???
Thanks


----------



## john4mel4eva (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi not sure what the 16.5 means, maybe its a version of the software or the firmware or sometthing like that. I have been looking at getting one of these cutters. Would you recommend it. How does it cut, is it accurate and have you had any prooblems except the feed.

Thanks


----------



## Suze430 (May 10, 2010)

Hey, now i finally know how to work it its brilliant, ive had no problems at all. Ive been mainly doing slogans but how now started doing designs too and i cant fault it, especially for the price. This is the first cutter ive seen and used though so i dont have anything to compare it too. I couldnt afford a roland or other expensive cutter, so i took a risk and went for this one and id give it 10/10 (especially after reading some bad reviews about it)!!!


----------



## somelikeit (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Suze340

I've just been reading the thread and seem to be trying to do the same as you, run a KingCut CT630 cutter on a Mac. I am using Mac OS X 10.5 with SignCut Pro and haven't managed to get the cutter to respond at all yet.

What exact drivers did you install for this. I have installed one (FTDI_USB_SERIAL_DRIVER), but have not yet successfully installed the D2XX driver. Is this driver required and if so, did you have any problems installing it because its totally confused me.

Any help/advice would be great

Many Thanks

Ben


----------



## Suze430 (May 10, 2010)

Hi Ben, im not too good with the technical stuff but this is what i used when i set everything up:

I got the driver from this link:Virtual COM Port Drivers, and got the driver version 2.2.14 and then downloaded Signcut and Inkscape, connected the cutter to the MAC and it worked. You might want to try different USB port in the back of your MAC because one time i was trying to cut and used a different USB slot from the one i normally use and it wouldn't work, not sure why but its worth a try, so i just moved it into another one and it was fine. 

Also, when you are in signcut make sure you select the right driver which is creationhk ct24 ct630.

Hope this helps, i know how frustrating it is. Good luck!!

Suzanne.


----------



## somelikeit (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey suze430

Managed to get it all working now, after a few hours of tinkering. Seems to be cutting well. Only issue I have now is the large amount of vinyl wastage at the beginning of the cut. It always seems to move down the vinyl about 20cm and then starts cutting. Are there any settings you use to minimize this wastage? 

Thanks


----------



## Suze430 (May 10, 2010)

Glad you got it working. Im not too sure really, when you have the vinyl in the cutter, before you send it to cut make sure the menu says 0.00 then it should start the beginning of the cut where the cutter head is. The only other thing i can think of is when you have your design open in signcut click on image button where you put your size, and then the 2 boxes underneath i just add .50 to the image size. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

somelikeit 

please watch the video which shows you how to save the origin point
then when you save the origin and display shows 00 you wont wast any vinyl at all

ct display

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSGwM9vVExk
----------------------------------
b24 display

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M8NiTRve0Q

--------------------------------------

CA24
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQk9lVFa0Xg


----------

